# Blinding Dashlights



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze 2LT RS with Mylink, which has one, literally glaring, issue. This problem has been affecting me for a few months now. During night driving my gauge cluster and touch screen will randomly switch from full bright day mode(can't adjust brightness) to night mode where I can adjust brightness. Obviously it makes it hard to see the road well when my eyes are dealing with these bright lights. I have tried many things, first I tried placing a thick, heavy knit cap over the ambient light sensor, I have also tried placing the headlight control in all positions, but it still does it. The car has already been to the dealership multiple times with this issue(approx 4 or 5). The dealer has tried replacing the light sensor, and even the whole body control module that controls the lights. Nothing has worked so far. It is also an intermittent issue, which the dealer has a hard time to replicate. So my next step is to slap my GoPro to my interior and record this light show! 

Honestly I am getting extremely fed up. From what it seems GM, and the dealer are out of ideas! Why does everything need to be automatic these days! It just causes more things to go wrong, with harder solutions! At least my Dad's 2002 GMC sierra atleast had a fuse to disable the autolights. Its just dishearting that I paid my summer job saving on a down payment only to get a car with a issue no one seems to know the solution too!

I am calling the dealer again on Monday to tell them that my led license plate bulbs where not causing an issue, which was their last idea.

Don't get me wrong, I love my cruze, I already have about 6800 miles on the thing and i got it in August. I just wish this issue was fixed!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try a different dealership. Seriously - they are out of ideas and it's time to give a different set of technicians a chance to look at it. The problem is in the ambient light sensor system somewhere.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

obermd said:


> Try a different dealership. Seriously - they are out of ideas and it's time to give a different set of technicians a chance to look at it. The problem is in the ambient light sensor system somewhere.


I can only add that he open a case with General Motors. I did when my dealership was jerking me around with regards to the speedo going to 120 and gas gauge not reading full. After looking around the forum and finding the appropriate TSB myself, the dealership did an ECU update and fixed all of my problems. They were going to give me this vehicle back with a "unable to reproduce". Opening a case with GM will help escalate things.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm definitly going to pursue those options fairly soon, but I am going to give them a chance or too yet. I can sometimes be a wee bit too nice to people. It seems that I notice something tonight when I was driving out to my university tonight. The car would not only change from nighttime settings (where it should be at night) to day time setting full bright when I would change the speed of the fan on the HVAC controls. When I call them tomorrow morning I will definitly tell them. Before, it seemed to happen at random a lot more, now it seems to have quelled a bit, but still, obviously, not right. Thanks for the support and suggestions everyone. I will keep this thread up to date when I know more!

Edit: Its honestly just a really funky issue that is extremely hard to explain, and it also doesn't help that it is intermittent.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't mean to minimize your 'glare' problem, but could it be your eyes? Seriously. As eyes get older, glare sensitivity increases with age. Even in your 30's, night driving starts to change. I have that problem but I lower the brightness of the dash at night. I assume you've done that. One thing we humans seem to have to deal with more and more is cars that are made for idiots (not you, Arctic Cat) but car makers know the average driver is not too bright (pun intended) so computers and sensors are doing more and more for us. I don't like it. I like to at least have the option to control my auto. OCD? A little.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

You do have a point Jeff, I am 21 though! :th_coolio: My argument is that during the night I should be able to change the brightness of my gauge cluster/touch screen lights. Or if I can't adjust them, they should not be fixed at full brightness. If the gauges were just doing this, I don't think it would be too bad, but my touch screen seems to be on the same "circut" or system. Let me tell you, that thing is darn bright at night on full brightness.

Edit: I agree with you in terms of the sensors/computers. I also have my 87 camaro, and to work on that thing is pretty nice. The only computer thing that has is its ECU, everything else is either mechanical, or controled with buttons. When something goes wrong with that car, it is usually cheap, and easy to fix when compared to today's standards.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We see that you're going to continue working with your dealership on this issue, Arctic Cat ZRT. We're definitely available to you to open a Service Request should you like further assistance. We can be reached via private message here on the forum and ask that you include your name and contact information as well as the last 8 digits of your VIN and a summary of the situation. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Sarah, I will definitely keep that in the back of my head! 

As of right now my car is scheduled to head into the shopduring my spring break which is next week. I'll be interested in what the dealer comes up with; supposedly the service manager who I am dealing with is going to contact GM tech assistance when my car is in. Before I could only get the car in on Saturdays when tech assistance wasn't available.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Just wanted to update:

When my Cruze went in to the dealer for this issue, the dealer found the cause. It turned out that when the dealer pulled my center dashout they found that the ground wire for the interior electronics was lose. I am guessing someone forgot to tighten the nut/screw down when putting the car together. A long story short is that it has since fixed the issue. The dimming system in the car now works without a hitch. I am now one happy Cruze owner!

Its amazing how a simple thing such as a loose ground can mess with a car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Arctic Cat ZRT said:


> Just wanted to update:
> 
> When my Cruze went in to the dealer for this issue, the dealer found the cause. It turned out that when the dealer pulled my center dashout they found that the ground wire for the interior electronics was lose. I am guessing someone forgot to tighten the nut/screw down when putting the car together. A long story short is that it has since fixed the issue. The dimming system in the car now works without a hitch. I am now one happy Cruze owner!
> 
> Its amazing how a simple thing such as a loose ground can mess with a car.


I'm surprised you didn't have other dash indicator problems with a lose ground. Good for your dealership finding and fixing this.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad they fixed it! After reading this I was out driving and turned off my lights and WOW that screen is BRIGHT. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Hahaha, yup, that is what I was dealing with for many months. It was partially my fault for not taking in the car sooner. Now that it is finally fixed, the car is much more fun to drive!


----------

